# Could I ride a 14.2hh horse?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

A few months ago my family aquired a 20 year old Morgan mare that was owned by my cousin. She is a very sweet mare, but only once she gets to know you. (When we first got her, she just trotted around the pasture. Now she is better, but really only will come up to me. She'll trot away if anyone else trys to catch her.) 

My father always insits on riding her, and he is about 5'7"ish and weighs a little over 200lbs. Now he's only been on her twice and not for a real long ride. She is not built like a Quarter horse, plus she is old, so I have a hard time letting big people get on her. (I have ridden an older, short QH before, but I didn't feel bad because that horse had no issue carrying me.)

Gypsy is such a high strung horse that I had no particular interest in riding her, but I was wondering if it was okay for someone that heavy to ride her. My dad just talks about how the cowboys used to ride small horses, but first off, the probably weighed less. And just because they rode small horses, doesn't mean it was good for the horses. For reference I am 5'9" and 195lbs (on a good day ;]). Gypsy was used as a trail horse in both Montana and Arizona, so it is not like she is completely new to people a little heavy riding her, I'm sure.

I have never had an old horse, or a small horse, so it is a bit new to me. If I ever got the guts to ride her, I was wondering if it would even be a wise thing to do. (Just a side note, my father is new to horses. So he doesn't nessisarily know the capibilities of a horse. Not saying that I know much better, but I don't want to push her past her limits.)

These aren't very good pictures, for more just look at her in my horses. (She is so funny, because she almost always stands square.)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't see the problem with your dad riding him. 20 years old is not old, just a little more mature. If you bring him back into condition, there is no reason why he can't hit the trails with the horse.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She will need some conditioning before she is expected to cary someone of any size for long periods of time, but for shorter easy rides she should be fine. With her history of work I'd get her checked for arthritis and do some ground work and feed her up on some good protein. 20 isn't old, just make sure she is getting the senior care she needs and she could last you well into her 30's! Sweet looking girl!


----------



## asaioffreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont think short term rides would bother her but watch when he gets on next to see if she arches her back a lot or she looks like its uncomfortable for her to move. if so id play it safe, especially bc she has a sway back. but personally i dont usually put people ove 200 pounds on horses that small unless they are really bulky horses. she looks like she needs a little condtioning but over all is a nice looking old girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

What sorts of excersizes should I do with her to get her in shape? She really hasn't been used much the past two or three years before we got her. (Not being used including not ridden, vacinated, or even having her hooves trimmed.) Also what grains or feeds would you all suggest to start feeding her? I have been giving her grain (2 cups daily) but it isn't senior food. I'll have the vet check on her when my gelding gets his teeth floated.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, make sure you get her teeth checked/floated, worm her (ask your vet what's going on right now, it's seasonal) and put her on a senior feed *1 lb. per 100 pounds of horse is general keep* split into two meals, also factor in your pasture/hay situation. Ask your vet. I wouldn't work her hard at first but do some basic lounging and light riding, let her build up some weight/muscle before you ride too much. Walk, trot, canter on the lounge line for 10 mins. working up to 30, just like you would do for an out of shape human. JMHO there is more, these are just the basics.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

General rule of thumb is a horse can safely carry 20% of their body weight. That means she should weigh around 1000 pounds to be able to carry him.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Like others said condition and she will be fine  she looks like a bay roan to me


----------



## asaioffreedom (Feb 23, 2011)

deffinately do some lunge work, but as a rule of thumb make sure you do the same amount of time in both directions. long trotting is a good way to build muscle, and trotting up hill will also help build the muscles in her legs. but remember to check with your vet about weather she has arthritus if she does there are suppliments you can give her to help keep her moving comfortablly. if her joints crack when shes moving she more than likely does. as far as feed goes i am not a big fan of sweet feeds, cooked oats and flax seed is always good. if you cant cook them or dont want to you can always use rolled oats. maybe add a lil cacked corn. but thats only if her teeth are in good shape. if not look into a good senior feed. becareful when starting her on senior feed it is much higher in protien so talk to your vet about easing her on to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't see a sway back, but she does look pretty lightly built. I weigh around 200 lbs myself. I think I would ride her on short rides but she wouldn't be my "go to" trail horse that I would want to ride 5 hours at a time.


----------

